# Whats the difference between Blue bills and ringnecks?



## Buckfever DU (Jan 6, 2008)

I have been told several different things about this subject. I have heard that there the same duck and different. Not sure what to believe. help me out thanks


----------



## Nitro (Jan 6, 2008)

Different. 

Bluebills (Aythya marila mailoides -greater ) (Aythya affinis)- lesser are more correctly called Scaup. There is a lesser and greater variety.  The Drakes feature vivid  blue bills.

These are true Arctic ducks breeding in Alaska and Northern Canadian provinces. They prefer big water bay, harbors and rivers near Coastal areas.

Ringnecks are a smaller bird- (Aythya collaris) notable by the faint color band around the neck. The Drakes also feature a white line across the bill. They are more often found on small marshes and lakes as well as flooded agricultural fields.


----------



## clent586 (Jan 7, 2008)

Ringneck






Lesser Scaup (Bluebill)





Greater Scaup (Broadbill)





Just for reference, hope it helps. Agarr described them, I'll show them.


----------



## d_white (Jan 7, 2008)

For most people's purposes the difference is that the limit on bluebills is 2 and on ringnecks it's 6.  Each will happily decoy to the other.


----------

